# Retirees



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am still doing my due diligence...boy that sounds weird (too many do's...in finding a Maltese and have been looking into the possibility of getting a malt who's a little older. Have been seeing posts about retirees and that might be a good route for me. I'm an empty nester who works from home. I will have time to train but don't necessarily need a really young pup to be happy. I've gone to some reputable breeder's site (am always on this site) and see that some won't let you have their retiree unless you've had a Maltese before. Is this true for most? I've only taken care of one for a friend (numerous times for long periods of time--enough to fall in love with the breed) and grew up always having a dog, but I concentrated on my son and his life threatening food allergies for years so no time for a pet then. So do you think my chances are slim for a retiree? 
Sue


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about all of the breeders. It was a requirement when I adopted Hannah & also preferred to have a Maltese or other toy breed to keep her company.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think every breeder will be different. I am probably stating the obvious but you just really need to ask around and see what they say


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 5 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814148


> I think every breeder will be different. I am probably stating the obvious but you just really need to ask around and see what they say [/B]


Yeah I agree. I think the only downside to having a retiree move into a only dog home is that they are used to being around other dogs. Lyric is used to having a dog family and I certainly don't think she would have transitioned so well w/o our other babies. They must have "told" her we were good parents LOL. But I am sure there are some breeders who want their retirees to go to 1 dog only homes with no children, even if you have never owned a maltese. I think they do that to ensure you are compatible with the breed maybe?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814158


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 5 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814148





> I think every breeder will be different. I am probably stating the obvious but you just really need to ask around and see what they say [/B]


Yeah I agree. I think the only downside to having a retiree move into a only dog home is that they are used to being around other dogs. Lyric is used to having a dog family and I certainly don't think she would have transitioned so well w/o our other babies. They must have "told" her we were good parents LOL. But I am sure there are some breeders who want their retirees to go to 1 dog only homes with no children, even if you have never owned a maltese. I think they do that to ensure you are compatible with the breed maybe?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Good point. I hadn't thought of the having other dogs around issue. Thought they were only thinking about someone not being able to care for the dog properly since I know how much maintenance and vigilance you need with dogs like Malts. After caring for one on many occasions and formerly owning a Yorkie, I know there's a lot that goes into being a parent.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814162


> i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?[/B]


I haven't contacted any directly lately. Just been checking websites. I'm in NYC and keep thinking about Chrisman since I love their look. Also know that Josymir is nearby. I really want to get my furbaby from a local breeder. I've always felt strongly about the connection you want to have in meeting the dog and vice versa. Love at first sight. :wub: I grew up with poodles (2), a daschund, Yorkie, Chihuahua and others. I went through all the training when I was younger. I keep sitting for many of my friend's dogs (one of the cutest Maltese you'll ever find JMO) and have often brought their dogs to my apt while they're away. It kind of comes back, like riding a bike that you have to scoop up after. :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814166


> You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:[/B]


The Malt I looooove taking care of does it whenever he's here. My husband and I call him Turbo Dog. It's so funny, tho I hold my breath when it comes to dining room chair legs. I'm so crazy about that little rugrat. He's so sweet and smart. Am bummed because his mom's going away to a wedding and called to see if I wanted him for that weekend. But it's the weekend I'm taking my DS back to college. I was so disappointed. Does that make me a terrible skin mom.  I think not.  I don't know...when you mention that 2am's and the every 15 minutes and not leaving the baby alone I'm thinkin' 19 years back and sleep deprivation. At 57 I might be wanting one of those broken in models. :smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814169


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814166





> You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:[/B]


The Malt I looooove taking care of does it whenever he's here. My husband and I call him Turbo Dog. It's so funny, tho I hold my breath when it comes to dining room chair legs. I'm so crazy about that little rugrat. He's so sweet and smart. Am bummed because his mom's going away to a wedding and called to see if I wanted him for that weekend. But it's the weekend I'm taking my DS back to college. I was so disappointed. Does that make me a terrible skin mom.  I think not.  I don't know...when you mention that 2am's and the every 15 minutes and not leaving the baby alone I'm thinkin' 19 years back and sleep deprivation. At 57 I might be wanting one of those broken in models. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm with you! I love adopting adult dogs and cats. I don't miss puppies or kittens at all.  

Have you considered a rescue? Metropolitan Maltese Rescue is in New York:

http://www.malteserescue.com/


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814169


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814166





> You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:[/B]


The Malt I looooove taking care of does it whenever he's here. My husband and I call him Turbo Dog. It's so funny, tho I hold my breath when it comes to dining room chair legs. I'm so crazy about that little rugrat. He's so sweet and smart. Am bummed because his mom's going away to a wedding and called to see if I wanted him for that weekend. But it's the weekend I'm taking my DS back to college. I was so disappointed. Does that make me a terrible skin mom.  I think not.  I don't know...when you mention that 2am's and the every 15 minutes and not leaving the baby alone I'm thinkin' 19 years back and sleep deprivation. At 57 I might be wanting one of those broken in models. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would think that since you have had small dogs including a Yorkie as well as having puppysat a Malt, you should be able to find a breeder that will have just the perfect retiree for you. JMO. Even though you do not have any other furkids, you are home alll the time, just put on a big furry coat and run around on all fours, you can just be one of those Malts that doesn't quite fit the standard. You know, the ones that are just outside of that 4-7 pound preference.  But we might worry about you if you try to "show" your baby where to potty........ :new_shocked:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there! I'm so happy to hear that you're going to add a retiree! Having read some of your posts, I have no doubt that most if not all breeders would count themselves lucky to be able to place a dog with you. You come across very well, and I think it would be blatantly obvious to anyone who has a 2-minute conversation with you that you have the intelligence and kindness to take care of anyone and anything very very well. So don't be intimidated! Just describe your situation as you have here to us, and I'm sure breeders will be more than enthusiastic to work with you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 6 2009, 01:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814185


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814169





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814166





> You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:[/B]


The Malt I looooove taking care of does it whenever he's here. My husband and I call him Turbo Dog. It's so funny, tho I hold my breath when it comes to dining room chair legs. I'm so crazy about that little rugrat. He's so sweet and smart. Am bummed because his mom's going away to a wedding and called to see if I wanted him for that weekend. But it's the weekend I'm taking my DS back to college. I was so disappointed. Does that make me a terrible skin mom.  I think not.  I don't know...when you mention that 2am's and the every 15 minutes and not leaving the baby alone I'm thinkin' 19 years back and sleep deprivation. At 57 I might be wanting one of those broken in models. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would think that since you have had small dogs including a Yorkie as well as having puppysat a Malt, you should be able to find a breeder that will have just the perfect retiree for you. JMO. Even though you do not have any other furkids, you are home alll the time, just put on a big furry coat and run around on all fours, you can just be one of those Malts that doesn't quite fit the standard. You know, the ones that are just outside of that 4-7 pound preference.  But we might worry about you if you try to "show" your baby where to potty........ :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL. You are too funny. Now I am 5'2" and petite but I think I'd need one of those funhouse mirrors to pull off the 4-7 lbs look. :rofl: And you know what they say -- the camera and a big furry coat add 10 lbs. And I'm leaning towards getting a male so I'm totally out of the loop when it comes to outdoor leg lifting. Would have to do it behind a tree to keep it anonymous. :embarrassed: Thanks for a morning giggle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 6 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814234


> Hi there! I'm so happy to hear that you're going to add a retiree! Having read some of your posts, I have no doubt that most if not all breeders would count themselves lucky to be able to place a dog with you. You come across very well, and I think it would be blatantly obvious to anyone who has a 2-minute conversation with you that you have the intelligence and kindness to take care of anyone and anything very very well. So don't be intimidated! Just describe your situation as you have here to us, and I'm sure breeders will be more than enthusiastic to work with you![/B]


Thanks Sophia. I really do feel I have a lot of love to give to my future Maltese as well as a wonderful husband who also loves dogs. I'm setting my goal towards October since I am traveling often for work right now and have a huge project to finish Sept 29. I certainly want the time and ability to be there 24/7 for my new arrival. Then our fubabies (or retiree can meet on the pier for a stroll.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 6 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814184


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814169





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 5 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814166





> You sound like a great Mom for a Maltese. I hope you soon find your special one. I personally would not want to miss the baby stage if I had not done it yet with a Maltese. Since they are already at least 12 wks. when they go to a home, the baby stage is pretty short and to me was worth every minute. I've done it twice now and still am not sure I'd want to start with an adult, but it is more likely now since I can look back to Frosty and Shoni's babyhood. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house--2:00 AM potty calls and such..... and not wanting to leave baby alone. All day I took them potty outside every 15 minutes for a while. But it is all so fun and they are soooooo sweet! and silly! Play time at 10 PM was crazy dog time. I saw where MaryH mentioned in a post about "200 mile per hour" Maltese....... Yep, that's it. :biggrin: Of course the adults do the 200 MPH thing around the coffee table too.  :wub:[/B]


The Malt I looooove taking care of does it whenever he's here. My husband and I call him Turbo Dog. It's so funny, tho I hold my breath when it comes to dining room chair legs. I'm so crazy about that little rugrat. He's so sweet and smart. Am bummed because his mom's going away to a wedding and called to see if I wanted him for that weekend. But it's the weekend I'm taking my DS back to college. I was so disappointed. Does that make me a terrible skin mom.  I think not.  I don't know...when you mention that 2am's and the every 15 minutes and not leaving the baby alone I'm thinkin' 19 years back and sleep deprivation. At 57 I might be wanting one of those broken in models. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm with you! I love adopting adult dogs and cats. I don't miss puppies or kittens at all.  

Have you considered a rescue? Metropolitan Maltese Rescue is in New York:

http://www.malteserescue.com/
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was considering a rescue for a while earlier this year and even got approved by a small dog rescue organization who did a home visit, etc. However, then I started doing more research and coming to this site, and the more I read about health issues from puppy mills and BYBs it made me realize that for me personally, I don't think that's the way to go. Since I have raised a son wtih special needs for 19 years who could die from one bite of the wrong food, I just felt like I wanted to roll the dice more in my favor. I had to think long and hard about this one and know there's a ton of work involved in any new dog and there really aren't any guarantees in life, but I've had an intensive time home cooking everything, making sure he had his EpiPen and raising a strong, independent son who's now in college, so now I want a little me time. I hope it doesn't sound selfish, but I think it's best for me emotionally. I have nothing but the greatest respect for those who adopt from rescues and donate to them through SMs raffle and other times. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814165


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814162





> i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?[/B]


I haven't contacted any directly lately. Just been checking websites. I'm in NYC and keep thinking about Chrisman since I love their look. Also know that Josymir is nearby. I really want to get my furbaby from a local breeder. I've always felt strongly about the connection you want to have in meeting the dog and vice versa. Love at first sight. :wub: I grew up with poodles (2), a daschund, Yorkie, Chihuahua and others. I went through all the training when I was younger. I keep sitting for many of my friend's dogs (one of the cutest Maltese you'll ever find JMO) and have often brought their dogs to my apt while they're away. It kind of comes back, like riding a bike that you have to scoop up after. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree w/ other posters that you sound like you would be a great Malt Mommy. You obviously have experience w/ dogs! That is already better than what I was..Mia was my first furbaby that I had to take care of 100% so I was clueless in the beginning. I think it is incredible that you want to care for a retiree :wub: :wub: :wub: takes a special person!

I can see why you want to find a breeder closer to home. That was my main reason for choosing Chrisman over other top breeders as well. I wanted to see the dog _in person _and meet the breeders _before _buying...to this day, I never regretted that decision. I got to hold Mia the first time I met her and I literally fell in love. I think the meeting part was important b/c Chris was able to tell if we were going to be a good match. :wub: I think photographs can only do so much..for a life long pet, I really wanted to see in person before I made my decision.

Have you called Chris yet? PM me if you have questions regarding Chrisman.  

Wishing you the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814250


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814165





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814162





> i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?[/B]


I haven't contacted any directly lately. Just been checking websites. I'm in NYC and keep thinking about Chrisman since I love their look. Also know that Josymir is nearby. I really want to get my furbaby from a local breeder. I've always felt strongly about the connection you want to have in meeting the dog and vice versa. Love at first sight. :wub: I grew up with poodles (2), a daschund, Yorkie, Chihuahua and others. I went through all the training when I was younger. I keep sitting for many of my friend's dogs (one of the cutest Maltese you'll ever find JMO) and have often brought their dogs to my apt while they're away. It kind of comes back, like riding a bike that you have to scoop up after. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree w/ other posters that you sound like you would be a great Malt Mommy. You obviously have experience w/ dogs! That is already better than what I was..Mia was my first furbaby that I had to take care of 100% so I was clueless in the beginning. I think it is incredible that you want to care for a retiree :wub: :wub: :wub: takes a special person!

I can see why you want to find a breeder closer to home. That was my main reason for choosing Chrisman over other top breeders as well. I wanted to see the dog _in person _and meet the breeders _before _buying...to this day, I never regretted that decision. I got to hold Mia the first time I met her and I literally fell in love. I think the meeting part was important b/c Chris was able to tell if we were going to be a good match. :wub: I think photographs can only do so much..for a life long pet, I really wanted to see in person before I made my decision.

Have you called Chris yet? PM me if you have questions regarding Chrisman.  

Wishing you the best. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Contacted Chris once many months ago and he had an older Malt owned by someone he knew who he was looking for a home for. But the dog was 8 or 9 years old and I figured we were getting into senior territory there...as am I, I guess. :shocked: He was very nice. The funny thing about Chrisman is that years ago I was at a craft show near a museum here and I saw THE cutest maltese. I went up and talked to the woman about him and asked who the breeder was and she told me Chrisman. Tho I wasn't in the market for a pet then, I went home, bookmarked it in my computer and kept it there. Then when I started seeing great reviews about Chrisman I totally got it after meeting that one. Mia's so precious I can imagine that when you first held her she must have felt like a part of you. So I have one question, is the picture on the right Mia or a-- excuse the expression-- stuffed, toy? I can't imagine a real dog looking that cute. :smheat:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 6 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814255


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814250





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814165





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814162





> i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?[/B]


I haven't contacted any directly lately. Just been checking websites. I'm in NYC and keep thinking about Chrisman since I love their look. Also know that Josymir is nearby. I really want to get my furbaby from a local breeder. I've always felt strongly about the connection you want to have in meeting the dog and vice versa. Love at first sight. :wub: I grew up with poodles (2), a daschund, Yorkie, Chihuahua and others. I went through all the training when I was younger. I keep sitting for many of my friend's dogs (one of the cutest Maltese you'll ever find JMO) and have often brought their dogs to my apt while they're away. It kind of comes back, like riding a bike that you have to scoop up after. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree w/ other posters that you sound like you would be a great Malt Mommy. You obviously have experience w/ dogs! That is already better than what I was..Mia was my first furbaby that I had to take care of 100% so I was clueless in the beginning. I think it is incredible that you want to care for a retiree :wub: :wub: :wub: takes a special person!

I can see why you want to find a breeder closer to home. That was my main reason for choosing Chrisman over other top breeders as well. I wanted to see the dog _in person _and meet the breeders _before _buying...to this day, I never regretted that decision. I got to hold Mia the first time I met her and I literally fell in love. I think the meeting part was important b/c Chris was able to tell if we were going to be a good match. :wub: I think photographs can only do so much..for a life long pet, I really wanted to see in person before I made my decision.

Have you called Chris yet? PM me if you have questions regarding Chrisman.  

Wishing you the best. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Contacted Chris once many months ago and he had an older Malt owned by someone he knew who he was looking for a home for. But the dog was 8 or 9 years old and I figured we were getting into senior territory there...as am I, I guess. :shocked: He was very nice. The funny thing about Chrisman is that years ago I was at a craft show near a museum here and I saw THE cutest maltese. I went up and talked to the woman about him and asked who the breeder was and she told me Chrisman. Tho I wasn't in the market for a pet then, I went home, bookmarked it in my computer and kept it there. Then when I started seeing great reviews about Chrisman I totally got it after meeting that one. Mia's so precious I can imagine that when you first held her she must have felt like a part of you. So I have one question, is the picture on the right Mia or a-- excuse the expression-- stuffed, toy? I can't imagine a real dog looking that cute. :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow, so it must have been a sign!  I think there are many Chrisman parents in NYC..I met another Chrisman Malt Mommy, who was also an attorney in NYC. She told me that she heard about Chrisman through a vet at an animal clinic in the Upper East Side. Apparently there are many Chrisman maltese in that area so the vet recommended Chrisman to her. Isnt it interesting? I guess we are all connected in some way. 

Thank you so much for your kind words about Mia. She really looks like a stuffed toy in person..lol..I feel so blessed to have this little baby. When I first met her, she was actually barking *at *me. LOL. Chris had her in her play pen in the kitchen and I still remembered the first moment I saw her..she was wagging her tail and barking at me, then she jumped up and then down and lunged at this stuffed moon toy she had. She was spunky and very playful. She was very affectionate twd Chris- she showered him w/ puppy kisses. I thought that was a good sign! Then I asked Chris if I can hold her and he said yes and gave her to me. Mia fell asleep in my arms and was very cuddly. I then walked over to this mirror Chris had in the kitchen and saw her sleepy head in my arms.. :wub: :wub: Chris said "looks good" and I couldnt stop smiling and my DH shook his head b/c he knew that meant "done deal." LOL!! Funny thing was, I wasnt even suppose to buy a puppy during that visit. I was only suppose to only "look" and DH made me promise him that too..so much for that!!! LOL!! 

I dont know if Chris has any retirees right now. The last time I spoke to him was about 1 month ago when Mia's groomers clipped to the quick and gave me a scare. I love speaking w/ Chris and I am very happy hes Mia's breeder, hes always been wonderful to work with. He went above and beyond when I called him about Mia last month..and he called me at night to check up on her as well.  I just think hes awesome. 

If you ever need my help, I would love to do what I can to help you. Just shoot me a PM, anytime.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814291


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 6 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814255





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814250





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 5 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814165





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814162





> i think a lot of breeders prefer retirees to go to a home familiar with the breed to ensure that both the new owner and the dog are happy together. I think especially from a potty training perspective, it takes little more diligence. Where are you located? have you contacted anybody yet?[/B]


I haven't contacted any directly lately. Just been checking websites. I'm in NYC and keep thinking about Chrisman since I love their look. Also know that Josymir is nearby. I really want to get my furbaby from a local breeder. I've always felt strongly about the connection you want to have in meeting the dog and vice versa. Love at first sight. :wub: I grew up with poodles (2), a daschund, Yorkie, Chihuahua and others. I went through all the training when I was younger. I keep sitting for many of my friend's dogs (one of the cutest Maltese you'll ever find JMO) and have often brought their dogs to my apt while they're away. It kind of comes back, like riding a bike that you have to scoop up after. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree w/ other posters that you sound like you would be a great Malt Mommy. You obviously have experience w/ dogs! That is already better than what I was..Mia was my first furbaby that I had to take care of 100% so I was clueless in the beginning. I think it is incredible that you want to care for a retiree :wub: :wub: :wub: takes a special person!

I can see why you want to find a breeder closer to home. That was my main reason for choosing Chrisman over other top breeders as well. I wanted to see the dog _in person _and meet the breeders _before _buying...to this day, I never regretted that decision. I got to hold Mia the first time I met her and I literally fell in love. I think the meeting part was important b/c Chris was able to tell if we were going to be a good match. :wub: I think photographs can only do so much..for a life long pet, I really wanted to see in person before I made my decision.

Have you called Chris yet? PM me if you have questions regarding Chrisman.  

Wishing you the best. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Contacted Chris once many months ago and he had an older Malt owned by someone he knew who he was looking for a home for. But the dog was 8 or 9 years old and I figured we were getting into senior territory there...as am I, I guess. :shocked: He was very nice. The funny thing about Chrisman is that years ago I was at a craft show near a museum here and I saw THE cutest maltese. I went up and talked to the woman about him and asked who the breeder was and she told me Chrisman. Tho I wasn't in the market for a pet then, I went home, bookmarked it in my computer and kept it there. Then when I started seeing great reviews about Chrisman I totally got it after meeting that one. Mia's so precious I can imagine that when you first held her she must have felt like a part of you. So I have one question, is the picture on the right Mia or a-- excuse the expression-- stuffed, toy? I can't imagine a real dog looking that cute. :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow, so it must have been a sign!  I think there are many Chrisman parents in NYC..I met another Chrisman Malt Mommy, who was also an attorney in NYC. She told me that she heard about Chrisman through a vet at an animal clinic in the Upper East Side. Apparently there are many Chrisman maltese in that area so the vet recommended Chrisman to her. Isnt it interesting? I guess we are all connected in some way. 

Thank you so much for your kind words about Mia. She really looks like a stuffed toy in person..lol..I feel so blessed to have this little baby. When I first met her, she was actually barking *at *me. LOL. Chris had her in her play pen in the kitchen and I still remembered the first moment I saw her..she was wagging her tail and barking at me, then she jumped up and then down and lunged at this stuffed moon toy she had. She was spunky and very playful. She was very affectionate twd Chris- she showered him w/ puppy kisses. I thought that was a good sign! Then I asked Chris if I can hold her and he said yes and gave her to me. Mia fell asleep in my arms and was very cuddly. I then walked over to this mirror Chris had in the kitchen and saw her sleepy head in my arms.. :wub: :wub: Chris said "looks good" and I couldnt stop smiling and my DH shook his head b/c he knew that meant "done deal." LOL!! Funny thing was, I wasnt even suppose to buy a puppy during that visit. I was only suppose to only "look" and DH made me promise him that too..so much for that!!! LOL!! 

I dont know if Chris has any retirees right now. The last time I spoke to him was about 1 month ago when Mia's groomers clipped to the quick and gave me a scare. I love speaking w/ Chris and I am very happy hes Mia's breeder, hes always been wonderful to work with. He went above and beyond when I called him about Mia last month..and he called me at night to check up on her as well.  I just think hes awesome. 

If you ever need my help, I would love to do what I can to help you. Just shoot me a PM, anytime. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I had tears in my eyes picturing the scene in the kitchen. Kismet! 
This is what I love most about SM. You're all like family to me in the months I've been on here and you all "get it" about how special this breed is. I just feel like I'm in the best hands and am a true believer in what's meant to be and that's the way I'll find my perfect match. Hey it happened with my husband and we just celebrated 25 years. I must say I dated my share of "dogs" :brownbag: (sorry pups, but I'm talkin' about people dogs, as in losers not dog dogs) and so glad I picked best in my show. :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like our work is done here, we have convinced another one that malts are one of our only true love of our lives. :wub: 

I would continue to check with Chrisman you never know when that meant to be malt might surface or he might know of some coming available. Then he could put you on the list for the next available one.

I had to wait for my retiree for a few months but she was sooooooo worth it. Mine is from Bonnie's Angels.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 6 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814355


> Sounds like our work is done here, we have convinced another one that malts are one of our only true love of our lives. :wub:
> 
> I would continue to check with Chrisman you never know when that meant to be malt might surface or he might know of some coming available. Then he could put you on the list for the next available one.
> 
> I had to wait for my retiree for a few months but she was sooooooo worth it. Mine is from Bonnie's Angels.[/B]


With your first line in the post, I just picture all of you SMers and your furbabies dressed in cowboy hats and boots, swinging out the saloon door saying "Sounds like out work is done here..." :HistericalSmiley: (Ok maybe the hair coloring dye yesterday has gotten to my brain cells. ) :tumbleweed: I'm patient and know it will all work out and will investigate all possibilities.
Oh, I just realized. Yours was Breeze right? You are indeed one lucky lady.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just wanted to wish you luck in your search! I know the wait will be well worth it once you experience the Maltese Effect! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your support. I just realized that there's a link to the Malt, Peter whom I often babysit. Since it was public knowledge on a the daily puppy site I figured I could share it with you. What do you think? Can you blame me for babysitting whenever I can?
http://www.dailypuppy.com/dogs/peter-reile...tese_2008-05-22


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Pete is STUNNING!! DEFINITELY a Ladies' Man..lol!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Petie is darling! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 7 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814684


> ^^ Pete is STUNNING!! DEFINITELY a Ladies' Man..lol!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


He's got this lady wrapped around his little paw. He looks like such a pup though I think he's 5 now. And as sweet as he looks.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pete is extremely cute! I love that little face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowbody....I have read the whole thread and I doubt you will have any problems having a reputable show breeder letting you adopt one of their retirees. I think you fit the bill for a perfect home....and no wonder you fell in love with the breed.....Pete ris so darling! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, your friend's malt is way toooooo cute!!!! I would have puppy fever too!!! Call Chrismans right now and get on a list or whatever you have to do and get Alice to be your reference and get with the program!!!! LOL!!! You are ready to adopt immediately!!! I agree with you, Little Mia in that pic looks like a stuffed animal.......she is one of my favorites here on SM!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww, he is so cute! No wonder you fell for the breed so fast with him around! He is a really sweet looking little guy :wub: 

This breed has a habit of worming their way into your heart and just taking up residence. I can't imagine my life without them!


----------

